# Mushu & Icarus Enjoying Meal Worms



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey again everyone! Haven't been around, so sorry! :blush: I will be more active now though!

Here are new pictures of the boys! The meal worms actually were for my hamsters, but turns out neither were interested, so I poured um' out for the birds to try, and BOTH liked them. I was really surprised Icarus did as he never likes anything, lol!

Mushu -

















































































Icarus -


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just watch with how much they get... theyre packed with tons of protein and in excess can cause some problems.

dally loves them too but she likes to decapitate them LOL but i only give them to her maybe once a year and only like 5 max because theyre very rich in protein


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

They looks so similar.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wont be feeding mine any worms that's for sure yuk lol


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

What handsome tiels 

I have mealworms which I put outside for the wild birds. They give me the creeps so I don't think I'll be offering them to Billy any time soon. Mind you, he ate apple today (and quite a bit too) so I am currently in shock!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Sar said:


> I have mealworms which I put outside for the wild birds. They give me the creeps so I don't think I'll be offering them to Billy any time soon. Mind you, he ate apple today (and quite a bit too) so I am currently in shock!


I agree, mealworms give me the creeps too 

Mushu and Icarus are gorgeous though


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Omg look at the sweetie, standing in the mealworms  Cute though...

Never gave mealworms a thought. Didnt know tiels could have them. I would go easy on them though!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

We feed meal worms to our button quail. We use tweezers or forceps to hold them. They give me the creeps too. Most bugs do though.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

We used to have fish tanks full of mealworms kept in sawdust at the wildlife center I worked at. Would feed them to the baby birds and in the diet for other wildlife. I never thought of feeding it to Woodstock. Thanks for the information as far as limiting their intake.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hey no problem


yeah i had a hard time telling them apart too lol but the one has a darker beak a bit and thats how i figured it out 

they look so pleased with themselves though!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Are the meal worms alive when they eat them?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Are the meal worms alive when they eat them?


they usually are, some stores sell them freeze dried, but they are little hollow shells then, they can't be as good.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

what, dead ones? dally thought they were fun alive! they think so too lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmmm, might have to look into this! I think Arnie would like to kill something...


----------

